# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  بوكسات للبيع z3x+ setool+ polar+ turbo

## big_gsm

*السلام عليكم 
اخواني بوكسات للبيع  للعلم z3x غير مفعلة برو  
z3x + setool + polar 3 + turbo nokia  
للبيع جملة التمن 3000 dh قابل لتفاوض 
وشكرا لكم  
الهاتف 0665335477*

----------

